# WorldWideMarijuanaSeeds



## ozman (Aug 28, 2009)

I placed a order sometime ago with worldwide seeds,Just to let US ppl know if they even care,my order was confiscated by customs.


  :cry:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

were you contacted? what happened like r u in trouble? hope mine make it through says they will resend if it doesnt but I dont know..that sucks Im sorry.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for your lose.  What did you order?


----------



## gourmet (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought their website said they make good on orders that do not make it for any reason.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2009)

I hve ordered from them in the past with no problems...that sucks though....


----------



## jungle (Aug 29, 2009)

The delivery guarantee is with registered mail only.....which I won't do cause I'm not going to sign for it...I've ordered seeds 3 times from the internet and all arrived ok..I'd feel really bumbed to if my delivery didn't make it...gl in the future...


----------



## ozman (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Well I ordered skunk#1,industrial plant,and swiss cheese.I've ordered from ww more than 10 times this is the first time it was intercepted by customs,I've also ordered from nirvana several times with good luck.
I sent them a email to let them know,just so if there is a trend they will be aware of it,gotta take care of my seed suppliers,lol.
  The letter in the package stated there will b no more correspondence from them on this matter,I'm not getting any bad  vibes from the letter,so I'm not to concerened now.Altho I wont be ordering any seeds for a while,I will prolly save up and order a big bunch this winter for spring planting.

I am obviously disapointed but that is the nature of the beast in this game 
Ive got plenty of strains going atm in fact i've got TOO MANY strains going now for my small setup but once I start weeding out the ones im not impressed with they go bye bye.


The case# was left out for obvious reasons. but this is the letter I recieved.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks oz good to know. mine havent come yet and it says they are still with the  "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" still a week later so maybe it is taking them a while to get all my order together...or customs has it lol. who nows.


----------



## ozman (Aug 30, 2009)

Good Luck 2DOG,I know the feeling lol.
Just wanted to do a update,I received a email from worldwide they are willing to either replace and reship to another address,or to refund my money,wow thats good service,the order was not registered either just plain ol shipping.

Oz feels better now 

p.s.
I recieved a order from attitude a few months back it went thru new york customs,
The order from ww went thru chicago customs hmmm......... lol


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice....very nice.


----------



## ozman (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive also talked to a few ppl that have had trouble with chicago customs as well,so there must be something to chicagos cutoms port that is different from new york,anybody else notice a trend in chicago?


----------



## Barbapopa (Sep 1, 2009)

I have heard that Chicago is very hard to get anything through.  That sucks to hear that your shipment got snagged.  And its good to hear that they will replace it.


----------

